

Ask HN: What's a good reliable local replacement for Dropbox? - degutis

I&#x27;m looking to replace Dropbox with some local servers, using rsync on the software side.<p>(I don&#x27;t need the sharing-between-computers feature of Dropbox, just the backup feature.)<p>So, on the hardware side, what are some reliable long-term options?
======
dletozeun
Check out Owncloud [https://owncloud.org/](https://owncloud.org/) it is a
popular free and open source alternative. It does even more than dropbox.

